# A Few Shots I Put Together



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

here is a video i made shot compilation


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

wrong video lol


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Good shooting.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Well done!*


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Good shooting!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Good Job, AJ. Your form looks very comfortable and seems to flow through to the target.. I like it, might have to give that a whirl..

Thanks for sharing

LGD


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great shooting!


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Nice shooting, indeed. I like the music too.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

nice compilation, nice beard too.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Great tunes and great shooting. I dug your gangster flowage. It was nice to see.
That's intuition... Releasing when optimal, based entirely on feel and repetition.
You made it look easy, and that's key.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I like yr style! No hesitation. More please!


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

cheers guys i hope to make more videos im a noob to youtube but hopefully more to come


----------

